# where can i do a medical secretarial course in the evening?



## Bonnie2013 (24 Jul 2013)

Hi all, i would like to do a medical secretarial course in the evening as i work full time. From a google search all i could find is one college (pitman). Is there no other college in Dublin that do these courses? Not keen on Pitman as its just headphones and you follow the instructions. I would prefer a class with a teacher. Another concern is that i was advised that i need to get a FETEC qualification and pitman dont have that qualification on their website. Any ideas? Many thanks


----------



## Mrs. Doyle (24 Jul 2013)

Hi,

Can I ask why you are interested in doing one of these courses?

I did it a few years ago through FAS and found it tough enough over 39 weeks and full time.  There is a lot of learning on the physiology and medical terminology side of things.  It was a FETAC level 5 qualification.

It can be an expensive course to do privately and I haven't heard of anyone doing it at night time.  The money has dropped to sometimes minimum wage and as quite a number of consultants have retired there do not appear to be too many jobs around.  Don't forget also about the ban on recruitment in the HSE.


----------



## Bonnie2013 (25 Jul 2013)

Hi Mrs Doyle, i work as a legal secretary and hate what i do. I am thinking of looking for another job and instead of going into another legal sec position i was thinking of changing to medical secretary. Thanks for all the info you gave. Could not afford mortgage on minimum wage


----------



## Mongola (25 Jul 2013)

Bonnie2013, I can not comment on the course itself as I have not done it and do not know the profession to comment, but I have recently completed an Executive P.A diploma with Pitman training and I found it great.  I also was not sure about the whole headphone thing but in fact, it works very well as you go at your own pace.  If you need to pause and listen to it again, you can.  You can rewind, fastforward etc... You are in charge of the pace at which you go.  If you have a query, there is always somebody around to come and explain anything if you need help. 

 It took me 18 months to complete it as I took a few months last summer for my wedding/honeymoom and I was also going 2 to 3 afternoons per week.  Again, this is what I liked about it: you decide of when you will study.  This might not be for everybody though but I thought I would share my experience of Pitman with you. 

The only thing that was a bit of a pain for me is that I am in south county Dublin and was driving in every time.  Parking is not guaranteed and is expensive!!!! I can not remember exactly but I believe it was 2.90 euro per hour!


----------



## Bonnie2013 (30 Jul 2013)

Hi Mongola, thank you for letting me know how you got with your course. I know what you mean about parking and because of this i am thinking of pitman in clondalkin. My problem now is the fees, the course is expensive. Thanks again


----------

